# New routine, please critique! :D



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

Did post this on another forum so members of that other forum dont think your seeing double lol

Erm ok, this is a 5day split I have made up I am mainly interested in increasing muscle size and my strength 

Day 1

A- Chest and Shoulders

Bench Press

Incline bench press

Decline bench?

Shoulder press

Shoulder raise

Shoulder reverse flye

Day 2

B- Back, traps and triceps

Deadlift

Latpulldown

Bent over row

Skullcrushers

Close grip bench? (Does this work chest alot? maybe working chest too much)

Shrugs

Day 3

C- Quads, Hams, biceps and calves

Squats

Hack Squats

Stiff leg deadlift

Bicep curl (Barbell)

bicep curl (Hammer curls)

Calf raise

Day 4 - Repeat workout A

Day 5 - Repeat workout B

The cycle continues by next week repeating workout C etc etc

So as you can see its a 5day split, I am worried about my day 2 though with doing close grip bench as I wonder if I may be working my chest out too much? Any comments is this going to be a sound routine for me do uthink?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Your tricep routine is too close to your chest and shoulder day.

Not enough recouperation there. Need about 3 days appart.

Your bicep routine is too close to your back routine, same advice as above.

You could add triceps to chest and drop declines and add close grip bench to finish off the triceps and chest.

Dead lifts use alot of hamstrings and this is just before your leg day. I would add some time between deads and stiff leg deads.


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

Right ok so with that advice in mind...

Day 1

A- Chest and Shoulders

Bench Press

Incline bench press

Close Grip bench

Skullcrushers

Shoulder press

Shoulder raise

Shoulder reverse flye

Day 2

B- Back, traps and triceps

Deadlift

Latpulldown

Bent over row

Bicep curl (barbell)

Bicep curl (Hammer curls)

Shrugs

Day 3

C- Quads, Hams, biceps and calves

Squats

Hack Squats

Stiff leg deadlift

Calf raise

Day 4 - Repeat workout A

Day 5 - Repeat workout B

The cycle continues by next week repeating workout C etc etc

Not really much I can do about seperating the 2 deadlifts, unless I replace Stiff leg deadlift with like leg presses? or lunges? does my leg day have enough volume?

Just so u know how this works the workout would go :

ABCAB

then the next week

ABCAC

etc etc... so hows this one?!  hehe thanks for the tips hacksii!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only got a minute but hit the bigger muscles first then the smaller ones.

Do your chest first then shoulders (or other way around) and then triceps last.

This way they are prefetigued and you wont have to blast them very hard.

Ill look more later.


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

ok nice one


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

To be honest I am not quite sure what I want, I know what I want to achieve... and that is strength and size.. mainly strength.. I am just really unsure what type of routine to do.. I mean I would like to do a 5day split ideally.. but if this is not best for strength and size then I will not do it.. But I just like being at the gym 5days a week.. hehe, I have been looking around everywhere trying to find something in books and on websites but I dont know I get lots of different opinions


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

bummmmmmmmmmppppp!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Day 1 chest/back

Day 2 shoulders/bis/tris

Day 3 calves/hams/thighs/abs

Either have the next day off or just repeat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

1. lower body pull

2. upper body push+pull

3. lower body push

4. either rest, or repeat Day 3.

5./6./7. rest


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

Right ok bare with me, I did alot of research last night cuz this is rly getting to me now and I came up with this routine.. Low reps heavy weight for the first month medium reps for the second month and high reps for the third.. then repeat.. starts off as a 4day split then in month 2 changes to a 5day split then in month 3 back to 4day again, then repeat.. let me know what you think, took me a while to find..

*MONTH 1*

*Workout 1*

*Chest / Shoulder*

*Pause Bench Press* - 3x3 (perform 3 sets of 3 progressively heavier warm-ups)

(Pause in your chest for 2 seconds on every reps)

*Incline Bench Press* - 3x3 (perform 2 sets of 3 progressively heavier warm-ups)

*Dumbbell Bench Press* - 3x3

*Military Press* - 3x3 (perform 2 sets of 3 progressively heavier warm-ups)

*Front Plate Raise* - 3x12

*Workout 2*

*Legs*

*Squats* - 3x3

*Lunges* - 3x3

*Leg Press* - 3x3

*Standing Calf Raises* - 3x3

*Seated Calf Raises* - 3x3

*Donkey Calf Raises* - 3x3

*Workout 3*

*Back / Abs*

*Latpulldowns to Front* - 3x3 (use underhand grip)

*T-Bar Rows* - 3x3

*Seated Low Pulley* - 3x3

*Crunches* - 3x15

*Sit-Ups* - 3x15

*Workout 4*

*Arms*

*EZ- Barbell Curls* - 3x3

*Dumbbell Curls* - 3x3

*Concentration Curls* - 3x3

*Close-Grip Bench Press* - 3x3

*Lying Triceps Ext* - 3x3

*Pushdowns* - 3x3

This workout is emphasize in increase your strength and in the same time your muscle mass. The schedule to follow is: 2 days on, 1 days off, 2 days on, 1 days off and so for.

*MONTH 2*

*Workout 1 - Day 1*

*Chest / Triceps*

*Bench Press* - 4x6-8

*Incline Bench Press* - 3x8-10

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes* - 3x6-8

*Triceps Pushdowns* - 4x8

*Lying Triceps Ext* - 3x8

*Kickbacks* - 3x10-12

*Workout 2 - Day 2*

*Legs*

*Leg Ext* - 3x12-15

*Squats* - 5x6-8

*Leg Press* - 4-8

*Leg Curl* - 4x8

*Seated Calf Raises* - 4x8

*Workout 3 - Day 4*

*Shoulders / Abs*

*Seated Military Press* - 4x6-8

*Side Lateral Raises* - 3x10

*Bent Laterals* - 3x10-12

*Dumbbell Shrugs* - 4x8-10

*Crunches* - 3x15

*Workout 4 - Day 5*

*Back / Biceps*

*Close-Grip Pulldowns* - 4x6-8

*T-Bar Rows* - 4x6-8

*Seated Cable Rows* - 3x10

*Barbell Curls* - 4x6-8

*Incline Dumbbell Curls* - 3x8-10

*Concentration Curls* - 2x10

Train 2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on, 2 days off. Always increase weight or / and reps on every week workouts.

*MONTH 3*

*Workout 1 *

*
*

*
**Chest / Shoulder / Triceps*

*Flat Bench Press* - 3x3, 1x12

*Incline Bench Press* - 3x3, 1x12

*Dumbbell Bench Press* - 3x failure

*Dumbbell Flyes* - 3x10

*Military Press* - 3x3, 1x12

*Front Plate Raises* - 3x8

*Shrugs* - 3x3, 1x10

*Triceps Pushdowns* - 3x15

*Workout 2*

*Back / Biceps*

*High Latpulldowns* - 3x3, 1x10-12

*Dumbbell Rows* - 3x3, 1x8-10

*Front Latpulldowns* - 3x8

*Preacher Curl* - 3x10

*Workout 3*

*Legs / Abs*

*Squats* - 3x3, 1x12

*Leg Press* - 3x3, 1x12

*Leg Extensions* - 3x10

*Leg Curl* - 3x10

*Seated Calf Raises* - 3x10

*Crunches* - 3x15

*Forward Crunches* - 3x15

*Workout 4*

*Arms (supersets)*

*Preacher Curl* - 3x3, 1x10

*Close-Grip Bench Press* - 3x3, 1x10

*Dumbbells Curls* - 3x3, 1x10

*Lying Dumbbell Ext* - 3x3, 1x10

*Incline Dumbbells Curls* - 3x3, 1x10

*Pushdowns* - 3x3, 1x10

Here we are again with the same approach from month 1 with few changes. The schedule to follow is the following: 2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on, 2 days off.

Sorry for the length, but what do you think? I like the look of this workout, it doesn't seem to have any shrugs in it which i might add do u think that would be necessary? And may add deadlifts to the back day?? What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

> What do you think?


Dude, its total crap. Exercise selection is rubbish, exercise order is even worse and the volume:load is so unproductive i would be suprised if you'd grow well on that with 4g of test in your ass/week.

People above have given you great advice, use it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, its not all that bad.

Looks like a beginners routine adding diffrent exercises as the months roll on.

When you first start lifting you will get results no matter what you do.

I will comment on this when I get to my Vacation Destination. Im leaving for 5 days and will comment when I get there.


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

hehe aight cool, getting some help, I have until monday to think up a split hehe, I am gonna get there even if I die trying! lol (maybe not die..)


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3473

That'll pack some mass on your ass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Or this, try this, it's my routine when I get back into training again 

Training

This is my new routine, which I have decided to try out

The sets will consist of reps like so:

Week 1: Set 1: 55% max: 12 reps (rising to 70% over 3 weeks)

Set 2: 60% max: 10 reps (rising to 75% over 3 weeks)

Set 3: 60% max: 10 reps (rising to 75% over 3 weeks)

Set 4: 65% max: 8 reps (rising to 80% over 3 weeks)

Set 5: 70% max: 6 reps (rising to 80% over 3 weeks)

MONDAY:

Bench press: 5 sets

Dumbell flyes: 4 sets

Incline bench press: 3 sets

Machine bench press: 3 sets

Military press: 5 sets

Side Laterals: 4 sets

Machine press: 3 sets

Shrugs: 5 sets

Cable crossovers: 4 sets

Wednesday:

Alternating Dumbells: 5 sets

Concentration curls: 4 sets

Machine bar curls: 3 sets

Close grip bench press: 5 sets

French press: 4 sets

Tricep pulldowns 3 sets

Friday:

Barbell row: 5 sets

Lat pulldowns: 4 sets

Dumbell row: 4 sets

Deadlift: 4 sets

Squat: 5 sets

Leg press: 4 sets

Leg extensions: 4 sets

Leg curls: 4 sets


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Are you keeping the same % ages of your 1RM?



> The sets will consist of reps like so:
> 
> Week 1: Set 1: 55% max: 12 reps (rising to 70% over 3 weeks)
> 
> ...


Not sure if your aware of this mate, but 70% is roughly your 10RM and 80% is nearer your 6RM. Why does set 5 have 70% for 6 reps? Thats waaaaaaaaay to easy. Conversely, you'll never get 12 reps with 70%, not unless they are rest pause anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll pop round and show you  . Basically I'm doing intensive, rather than weight. This is just a boost for me, as I've been out a couple of months, I regain my lifting power very quickly. I accidently copied that bit from my post ages ago  Ignore that, thats just for me


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

I hope this helps you determine your routine.

Not all muscles react the same to training. Bigger muscles will require more recovery time. So, when putting together a routine, it is better to allow more downtime than less. You may find that by not allowing enough recovery time, you begin to overtrain some of those muscles. Better to err on the side of recovery than overtrain.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

**** i have never seen as many complicated routines in my life, keep it simple..3 day split or 4, squat,deads,militarys,bench do these hard and stop worrying about stupid curls snd db raises etc, u want mass train for it mate..


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

I do really like the sound of james titors routine as it seems to have worked rly well for him but it seems pretty complicated like I dont know half those exercises!

Another member of the forum gave me his routine which is meant to be good at massbuilding, here it is...

Mon - Shoulders

DB press - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Rear Delt (machine) - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Side lat raises - 3 sets - 8-10 reps (difficult to hold form with a heavy 6 reps)

Military press - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Tues - day off

Wed - Arms

BB curls - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Skullcrushers - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Incline DB curls - 2 sets - 6-8 reps

Tricep cable extensions - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Cable curls - 1 set - 6-8 reps

Thurs - Legs

Squats - 3/4 sets - 6-8 reps

Leg press - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Leg curls - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Fri - chest

DB flat bench - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

DB Incline bench - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Chest press - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Pec deck - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Sat - back

Deadlifts - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Wide Pull ups - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

V-bar pull downs - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

Good Mornings - 3 sets - 6-8 reps

What do you think to this one? If none of you like this one im just gonna go with James titors routine lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Mr T said:


> **** i have never seen as many complicated routines in my life, keep it simple..3 day split or 4, squat,deads,militarys,bench do these hard and stop worrying about stupid curls snd db raises etc, u want mass train for it mate..


Fcuking class post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

My routine is not complex, its a 4 day routine.

That routine you posted up is, again, crap.

Forget isolating your shoulders and "arm days", as per MrT's post, you need a three day split along the lines of:

1.

Squat, lots of squatting.

2.

Bench and Mill press, lots of them.

3.

Deadlift, lots of deadlift.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mr T said:


> **** i have never seen as many complicated routines in my life, keep it simple..3 day split or 4, squat,deads,militarys,bench do these hard and stop worrying about stupid curls snd db raises etc, u want mass train for it mate..


Completly agree.

Also 70% of your max will work 90% of your slow and fast twitch muscles.


----------

